# Lug on the back of dial indicators



## CarlosA (Feb 15, 2017)

I have always held mine by the stem below the dial... is the lug designed to be bolted to? 

I am making a new dial (drop) indicator holder and want to maximize space this time, when clamping by the stem it always seems to be in the way. I wasn`t really sure if the lug is meant to be rotated and permanently bolted to, or if there is some special mount.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, the lug is for mounting the indicator, and so is the stem.  Either can be used.  If you use the lug you normally will need an adapter to fit between the stand to the indicator.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 16, 2017)

As Bob mentioned yes the lug is also meant for mounting. AGD2 indicators have a 3/8" stem as a standard for mounting but I never liked using the stem for mounting. 

My dial indicators are Mitutoyo & have dovetails on the case. So I use a flat back & use the dovetails for mounting on my Nogas. Otherwise I would make an adapter to bolt to the lug back.


----------



## bfd (Mar 15, 2017)

the adapter I have screws to the hole in the lug with a nut bolt configuration then there is a 1/4" shaft that protrudes and mounts to a standard dial indicator swivel. bill


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 8, 2017)

CarlosA said:


> I have always held mine by the stem below the dial... is the lug designed to be bolted to?
> 
> I am making a new dial (drop) indicator holder and want to maximize space this time, when clamping by the stem it always seems to be in the way. I wasn`t really sure if the lug is meant to be rotated and permanently bolted to, or if there is some special mount.





 The lug can be rotated 90deg and mounted to a stand for a drop indicator .


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Apr 14, 2017)

darkzero said:


> As Bob mentioned yes the lug is also meant for mounting. AGD2 indicators have a 3/8" stem as a standard for mounting but I never liked using the stem for mounting.
> 
> My dial indicators are Mitutoyo & have dovetails on the case. So I use a flat back & use the dovetails for mounting on my Nogas. Otherwise I would make an adapter to bolt to the lug back.


I see it mentioned often, what is a Noga?


----------



## ddickey (Apr 14, 2017)

Noga is a brand.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 14, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> I see it mentioned often, what is a Noga?



Most of time they are referred to their articulating indicator mag mounts. But they also make excellent deburring tools as well & other products. They also make articulating arms for cameras for the photography industry.

Previously you said they did not work well for you?

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/question-on-mounting-an-indicator-on-noga.47191/#post-400223


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Apr 14, 2017)

You are correct, I suspect that I do not connect the name with the tool as an everyday description.
I just consider everything  a generic indicator holder for general use.


----------



## dlane (Apr 14, 2017)

Are they related to nogahide


----------

